# White Eco with White grill



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

got bored again tonight.
p.s. - RS fog light bezel w/crome wont fit non RS bumper :angry:


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Eh, not really diggin it. Nice work though


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ditto. Not feeling it man. sorry.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

*oops forgot air shutters*

I like it ,, will keep it for a while till I can get bored again :stoner::th_dblthumb2:
round 2 -- forgot the lower air shutter things-doh
all set now


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

I really like it
Paint the fog lamp cluster white color
I saw a car like that...it was beautiful
Get a chrome Basel from eBay, that will fit around the fog lamp
Why do you think black cars look so beautiful coz everything is in black color


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

I like it also and agree with ^^ you should do the fog light area white too .

:goodjob: Its not fair I have to have a front plate : (


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

siskue2005 said:


> I really like it
> Paint the fog lamp cluster white color
> I saw a car like that...it was beautiful
> Get a chrome Basel from eBay, that will fit around the fog lamp
> Why do you think black cars look so beautiful coz everything is in black color





CRUZETLHO said:


> I like it also and agree with ^^ you should do the fog light area white too .
> 
> :goodjob: Its not fair I have to have a front plate : (


thanks
i was thinking black headlights , cause the roof should be blacked out in a day or two.
or maybe white out the fog reflector itself -they are tinted dark now.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Definately different!!! I'm not really feelin it though, but i do like the white air dam. I just wondered what the white rocker moldings w/ the white dam would look like, kinda lie ground efx all around. Love the white eco though!!! - Dan


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I like it. What did you use to paint it? I was thinking about doing it but I figured id take the paint of scrubbing off bug goo.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I like that look. But especially the first pic where you can't see the white honeycomb on the lower portion of the grill assembly


----------



## ManthaBurner (Jul 4, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> I like it also and agree with ^^ you should do the fog light area white too .
> 
> :goodjob: Its not fair I have to have a front plate : (


 I agree with CRUZETLHO 100% on both comments. I think it looks sweet and hate that Wisconsin requires a front plate. Takes away from Cruze beauty lol.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

ok I think I am done for a few months till i get get bored with it....
got extra fog bezels coming for the next round of "change my theme"
So i did roof,side pillers,bowties,lower lip,upper/lower grill,tint 35% all,tinted side markers,tinted fogs


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I actually like it, i think it looks sharp and I would paint the headlight bezels to match. 

:goodjob:


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Headlights look really hazy - hope its not white overspray.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

VGT said:


> Headlights look really hazy - hope its not white overspray.


nope the only hazy thing around here is ME SHHHHHHH:eusa_clap:
I did the paint no where near the car.
I love my Samsung tab as a phone but not so much as a still camera- videos rock, but the camera software needs work.


----------



## VCB11LT (Oct 4, 2011)

I like it, sets off the front end of the car IMO. Plus the white bowtie is slick, mines blacked out on my white cruze now might be rethinking the color lol


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I've always loved white cars like this, looks good man.


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't care for the "all white" look. Don't really care for anything being all one color. But have to admit, it's great work! And all that matters is that you like it!

I'd probably be the kind to constantly get bored with one look and want to change it up, haha.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

I do like the black roof.
the all white look reminds me of a bare vacant apartment - all you see is white when something should be there for more variety. When I look at it I remember what a freshly painted condo smells like. The all white grille isn't doing it for me.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

To each their own, me personally, I dont like it. But what it all comes down to is you like it and thats all that matters!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

all white x10 better than that over played "murda" look
I like it!


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

To the OP I love what you did with the white front awesome!


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

SlvrECObullet said:


> To the OP I love what you did with the white front awesome!


Thanks , , With 13K miles now here is some others.Need a new pic cause I redid the front lower vinyl (my buds steep driveway catches me speeding and touches down-doh)


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

How did you paint the door pillars? Did you remove them, if so how or did you just mask everything off and paint them? That looks sharp would consider color matching those to my Cruze.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm really liking your 2nd pic (led fogs and black Chevy insignia) as it adds a little more contrast to the front end. :goodjob:


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

All vinyl done -no paint besides white plasti rims (no pics yet).
had door pillars all white then did white with "Cruze" cut out.. -looked good but too 
"car show" for me, so i yanked them.
next is grill bowtie with smaller alternating black/white bowties. -should look like a crazy zebra chevy emblem !!!!


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Keyzbum said:


> All vinyl done -no paint besides white plasti rims (no pics yet).
> had door pillars all white then did white with "Cruze" cut out.. -looked good but too
> "car show" for me, so i yanked them.
> next is grill bowtie with smaller alternating black/white bowties. -should look like a crazy zebra chevy emblem !!!!


Ah, looks like if I do the pillars then they will be the same carbon fiber vinyl that I use for the roof and other chrome pieces since there is no way I will find vinyl to perfectly match the crystal red tintcoat color.


----------

